# 35 year old nikon fe with ektar 100 film



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

just for fun i brought my 35 year old nikon fe with the new ektar 100 film...yep film.... film still kicks butt in resolution, smoothness and dynamic range... its amazing that a 40 year old camera still costs the same as it did back then...what do you think a 40 year old digital camera will be worth.?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Glad you like your old body.

I bought an FE in 1981 for roughly $400, including a Nikkor 50/1.8 AI lens and a fitted case. The FE was introduced in 1978, by the way, making it a bit over 30 years old. The government's calculator says my $400, adjusted for inflation, is worth $950 in today's dollars. You can buy a very clean used FE/FE2 body for $100 or so. For what it's worth, the shutter in my old camera died from the excitement of being hooked up with an MD-12 motor drive in 2003, and since the cost of repair would exceed the value of the body I ended up throwing it away.

Digital SLRs take a big depreciation hit after they are superceded by a new generation, but after that they seem to level off. Cameras aren't investments unless you make your living as a photographer.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

lenses hold up value well but digital cameras are horrible


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the flower pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> just for fun i brought my 35 year old nikon fe with the new ektar 100 film...yep film.... film still kicks butt in resolution, smoothness and dynamic range... its amazing that a 40 year old camera still costs the same as it did back then...what do you think a 40 year old digital camera will be worth.?


I had a FE2 black body  Got smart enough to sell it in 1997 for what I paid for, around $350. Sold the 50mm 1.4 and the 43-86mm lens as well. I don't think your FE is worth all that much. It's just for nostalgia sake. Here is proof, from craigslist, LA. Also,

Nikon FA 35mm film Camera Black Body - $185 (San Gabriel)

Date: 2009-07-28, 9:00PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]
Nikon FE-2 plus extras - $200 (South Bay)

This is a beautiful camer. SLR comes with the original 50mm 1:18 lens and the lens is protected with a Hoya SKYLIGHT filter "B". The original shoulder strap and case( the case is worn). 
Plus I include a 105mm 1:25 lens and this lens has a Hoya SKYLIGHT filter "B" as well. Comes with the original case which is worn a sign it was kept safe. I am the original owner since 1983. 
Needs batteries . 
Plus, I include the original Flash Nikon SB-15 in it's case. 
You are getting alot for the money. best offer gets to buy my precious. 
Please submit your phone number when you email for info.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

actually i didnt think it was that much when new... i paid 100 bucks from adorama for a mint fe


----------

